# Das Scheißerlein



## Emmanuel27

Sie kommt zu mir und hilft mir beim Suchen.
Es nimmt eine Viertelstunde in Anspruch, bis Maddy eine Karte aus einer Vase zieht. »Das Scheißerlein war aber gut versteckt.« Sie holt sie aus dem Umschlag. 

"La hija de puta estaba bien escondida".

danke im voraus.


----------



## Uncle BBB

Ich würde dafür eher so etwas wie pequeño imbécil schreiben.


----------



## anahiseri

a mí "hija de puta " también me parece excesivo, pero lo de la mierda en español se usa menos
De todos modos, *cagarruta* sería una posibilidad
"hija de puta " no funciona bien con seres inanimados


----------



## Tonerl

Quiero seguir el hilo de lo expuesto por el orador precedente: 

Scheißerlein als Kosename für seine Lieben (Partner/Familie/Kinder):  
Schatz, Mäuschen oder _*„Scheißerlein/Scheißerchen“*_

_*el **„Scheißerlein/Scheißerchen“**, es también traducible como **"Caganer", ** una figurita de nacimiento que se suele colocar en los belenes, como tradición en Cataluña normalmente escondida en un rincón. También es frecuente esta figura en los belenes de otros puntos de Italia, España y Portugal, donde reciben el nombre de „cagador“ o „cagón“. *_


----------



## anahiseri

¡cuánto aprendemos en estos foros!
Gracias, Tonerl, por compartir tu sabiduría.


----------



## Tonerl

_*¡cuánto aprendemos en estos foros!
Gracias, Tonerl, por compartir tu sabiduría.*_

Hallo anahiseri !

Danke für dein Kompliment, in Bezug auf mein „sabiduría/Wissen“, aber da überschätzt du mich doch etwas. Ja, ich habe aufgrund meiner Lebenserfahrung ein gewisses Quantum an Wissen angesammelt, doch ich weiß beileibe nicht alles,_* mitnichten,*_ das wäre auch übernatürlich. Was mir allerdings unheimlich Spaß macht, ist, z.B. viele Dinge gründlich zu recherchieren, um meine Neugierde zu befriedigen und damit anderen helfen zu können, denn es hilft mir letztendlich auch selbst, lerne ich ja ebenfalls jeden Tag in diesem Forum – auch durch/mit euch - viel Neues dazu !!!

LG


----------

